# One man logging made profitable



## 123maxbars (Dec 26, 2015)

I am a new member, I run a sawmill and log my timber and also do woodworking. Here is a good way to make some extra money. I get most of my Timber for free. If you seek out landowners you can get timber a lot of the times for the cost of removing it with your equipment. In this video I am taking down an Ash and a White Oak tree. Both trees were given to me by the land owner due to him having to mow around them when cutting hay. Only catch was that I had to leave the stumps high so he could go behind me and push them over with his Dozer, but still not a bad trade off for free timber. I will take these logs and run them through my Woodmizer and make valuable lumber. Even if you don't own a sawmill you can take the logs to a mill or have a portable one come out and saw them up for a small fee that will net a very good return with the wood you harvest. You can also saw the limbs up into firewood as well. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-1foO0AcII[/ame]


----------

